# Made Possible by Squatting



## landpirate (Jul 8, 2014)

An online archive that collectively celebrates how squatting has positively affected the lives of individuals & communities in London. 

"'Made Possible by Squatting' was an exhibition/living archive/social space/home in a squatted building on Dock Street, London from the 9th-16th September 2013.

Over the summer of 2013 the MPBS collective made a call-out for submissions that told stories of how squatting has benefitted the lives of individuals and communities in London- against the backdrop of the government's attempts to criminalise squatting.

The photographic, video, audio, sculpture, posters and performance pieces that people brought to the Dock Street space can be viewed in the on-line archive hosted on this site."

http://www.madepossiblebysquatting.co.uk/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 8, 2014)

sweet! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tude (Jul 8, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## champoy (Jul 24, 2014)

This is great! Thank you!


----------



## Thrasymachus (Jul 29, 2014)

They seem to be more politically aware at the squats over there in the UK. Sadly squats in the USA are more drug and alcohol dens...


----------



## landpirate (Jul 29, 2014)

I think that since squatting became criminalised in residential property things have become more politicised. I haven't lived in a squat for a couple of years now, but when I did everyone was a drinker or drug taker or somewhere in the cycle of dealing with addiction. 
I think squatting here has become less about housing ourselves and more about making a point.


----------

